# Plants how much light a day?



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I seen in a post grogan said max 10hrs a day, iv been keeping my lights on from 7am to 10pm... So, should I tune it down a bit?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just for fun, I made it into a poll. Really only because I wanted to know how to do it lol


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

8-10 max per day, as far as I know. Just what I've heard.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think it matters as long as the get a good 10-12 hrs. Mine goes off late sometimes, and early other times.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv got it on a timer because of the plants. Let me know what time you guys think it should be on and off at. Like I said I'm a plant noob. But my plants are all doing great in the light. 

Iv got Lilly plants 
Some grass looking stuff that's rooted
Java moss wall
And some other plant that idk what it is but iv had to cut it down two times already


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I have mine on for 8h only. This is because I have intense algae bloom if I leave the lights on longer. I also use liquid fertelizer and pressurised CO2, and 8h is really enough for my plants. If you think about it, plants don't have full light for 10h a day in the wild. They only have a few hours of full light, and then spend the rest of the day in partial shade


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I use fertilizer as well, and I can really say my plants have taken off after using it. Just turn it one when you wake up and when it gets dark.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont have a timer yet but i will get one some time this month for my 55, there rent many live plants, theres a fairly large anubias and some java ferns i usually leave it on for 8 or 9 hours


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, do I need root tabs I just switched to silica sand.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If you have swords or plants similar , I would recommend it. Mine started to die off and I was told they had no nutrients in the gravel and needed it. For stem plants I just used like flourish fertalizer by Seachem.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Any plant forum will agree with me on this. Thats where I learned it. But it all comes down to what works for you. The biggest thing is consistency.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My plants are on a trimmer backed up by a battery pack for the heater and light that can run up to 4hrs after they are unplugged or power outage. So grogan what times do you think I should turn them on and off at? My moss wall is doing good and so are my other plants besides one gets brown leafs every now and again but seems to grow a lot more at the bottom then the top so I keep cutting it down.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I run 8 hr photo periods and this is how my timers are programed:

7:00 am
Lights turn on for 15 minutes so I can view and inspect the tanks on the way out the door to work. Then they shut back off after I leave.

4:00 pm
Lights turn on
12:00 am
Lights turn off

Im still getting my 8 hours and the lights are only on when im around. I usually get home around six at night. I like to be around to monitor the photo cycle and CO2 system.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

So pretty much your lights are working around you, so maybe I'll tune it down a bit.

Now to turn the lights to 8hrs a day should I slowly do it or does it not matter?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I personally think that it wouldn't matter. 10h of light is not that much more than 8h of light. I would maybe have the lights on for 9h the first week, and then 8h the second week. That way you have a smooth transission.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

alright thanks. iv turned it to turn on at 8am to 10pm. im going to let it run for a while like that then swap it from 9am to 9pm.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats 12 hours.....hand to face


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

i had it from 7am to 10pm before, im going to slowly start turning the lights down more and more. this week 8am-10pm next week 9am-10pm then 9am-9pm i like them on more into the night then day because theres some light in the room where i can see them then. maybe ill go 10am to 9pm ugh plants are hard to care for.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

so grogan if you were me what times would you have it on? i am up later in the night then in the am but the room is not black all day, it has some sunlight since i have two sliding doors and this is a open concept condo so its bright in here in the am


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

BettaGuy said:


> I personally think that it wouldn't matter. 10h of light is not that much more than 8h of light. I would maybe have the lights on for 9h the first week, and then 8h the second week. That way you have a smooth transission.



8 to 10 is ideal..like I said. I lean more towards the 8hrs but many use 10hrs. I think Mr Amano uses 10hrs.



Cory1990 said:


> so grogan if you were me what times would you have it on? i am up later in the night then in the am but the room is not black all day, it has some sunlight since i have two sliding doors and this is a open concept condo so its bright in here in the am


Well when I used to be a night owl I programed my lights to when I was awake to view them. if your room I already getting sunlight in the a.m. leave them off. Have them come on a few hours before you get home and run 8-10 hrs. Roughly around the time you go to bed. Your direct sun light could make upset this abit. Any way to move the tank or put blinds up?


----------

